

Apple and Google tied for web ad impressions. - AndrewDucker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/12/14/google_android_stalls_remains_tied_with_apples_ios_in_ad_impressions.html

======
willscott
The title is very misleading.

The tie is for number impressions served to iOS versus android devices.

Not the total web ad impressions, nor even ads served on the respective
platforms, since Google is serving a significant number of ads on iOS.

